# Coatings for asphalt shingles



## Harris (Oct 7, 2021)

I see multiple products and services that offer coatings to be applied to an aging shingle roof to seal and extend the life of the shingles. Are any of these legitimate fixes or just another hustle ?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

A hustle at worst and an overpriced band-aid at best


----------

